# Como funciona una tarjeta sim?



## fradyjavi (Abr 23, 2007)

He estado mirando por internet a ver si encontraba como funciona una tarjeta sim de los moviles pero no he encontrado nada que me ayude. A ver si desde aqui me podeis exar una mano  y si alguien lo sabe me lo puede explicar.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## Courage_faces (Jun 22, 2007)

ya buscaste....


tecnologia GSM o tecnologia CDMA (TDMA) esta es la tecnologia de los terminales sin chip...
busca y a lo mejor encuentras algo..

saludos


----------



## jalva (Jun 23, 2007)

Las tarjetas Sim tienen una interface serie sincrónica y son memorias flash de 64 Kb en la mayoria de los casos.
Existen algunos lectores de Sim por USB que permiten editar la agenda sin poner el sim en el celular 
en españa (http://www.mercamania.es/a/listado_productos/idx/2100100/mot/Lector_sim/listado_productos.htm)
En argentina (_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-28557486-lector-grabador-de-sim-chip-organiza-copia-tu-chip-reader-_JM_)

Algunas webs que encontré...

http://webs.ono.com/valleverde/lector.htm
http://pinouts.ru/SerialPortsCables/smartcard_pc_cable_pinout.shtml

en esta web  http://www.kiscan.net/2_eng_simreader.htm   fijate que al final de la página, ala derecha hay un "next" para seguir viendo 

Espero que te sea útil


----------



## fradyjavi (Jun 24, 2007)

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, me es muy util.


----------

